# What are my families chances?



## Danuk80 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi, first time poster!

I am wondering what the chances are of my family and me getting over to Canada. 

I seem to not be able to tick all the boxes that are required on the point system, i.e: I never finished my education because I went straight into employment, I am an I.T engineer, have been for 11 years now. I also, and I hate having to put this on anything have had a criminal conviction. Does this instantly exclude me? 

My wife was a carer (of elderly), she has many NVQ's etc...
We have 3 children, 2, 3, 8. My eldest has dyslexia. 

We own our house out-right so have funds to support ourselves.

I want my kids to grow up somewhere safe(r) than the UK.

Any help is much appreciated.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

Danuk80 said:


> Hi, first time poster!
> 
> I am wondering what the chances are of my family and me getting over to Canada.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan, 
have you looked into the PNP (Provincial Nomination Programme), Canada has a few occupation shortages here, look on the Canadian NOC list, for either yours or your wifes occupation classification on there, that may help you little. It might be a good place to start your dream.

Shazza151


----------

